# Remote desktop to multiple Macs



## Showaski39 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am trying to help a client with a few issues in their office network. They have about 15 Macs. Each has its own public IP address. I will be getting rid of most of those public IP's (saving them money), and they will only have a few public IP's. One, or two will be for web servers they have.

Here's the issue. I tried doing a remote desktop, of a remote desktop from inside the network. But it just kept looping screens on one of the Macs, and it crashed the computer. Is this not possible in Mac OS10? 

I've done it numerous times with Microsoft Windows. It's useful in many occasions. For example, there is only one PC setup at my job to receive outside remote connections. But once I'm remotely connected to the one PC setup for this, I can simply open another remote desktop, and access whichever other computer I feel like accessing. Once I'm connected to one computer, I can obviously connect to the rest. =)

If I were to setup a smart switch, and utilize port forwarding. Would it be possible to connect to any 15 Macs, by using the same outside IP address, but different port numbers? For example ...

*Employee 1* wants to connect to his computer using (I made up an IP for this) *67.8.3.10:10* ... would I be able to forward this to the default listening port for Macs remote desktop to Employee 1's internal IP address, and do this with the rest of the computers in their office network? So *employee 2* would be able to use lets say *67.8.3.10:11* to connect to theirs. Has anyone done it this way?

Thanks!


----------



## symphonix (Jun 10, 2008)

Showaski39 said:


> *Employee 1* wants to connect to his computer using (I made up an IP for this) *67.8.3.10:10* ... would I be able to forward this to the default listening port for Macs remote desktop to Employee 1's internal IP address, and do this with the rest of the computers in their office network? So *employee 2* would be able to use lets say *67.8.3.10:11* to connect to theirs. Has anyone done it this way?



That would work, provided you use port forwarding on the router and send requests to given port numbers from outside to the remote desktop port on each respoective Mac. What type of router does the office network use?


----------



## Showaski39 (Jun 10, 2008)

Right now they have a NETGEAR switch. But it's not manageable (not a smart switch). But I always thought port forwarding only works well with one PC, or connection? Also, is it possible to change the listening port for Mac's remote desktop?

Thanks again!

Edit: I think I would have to change the listiening port  for remote desktop on each Mac, would this be possible? In Microsoft Windows this is possible by changing a value inside the registry.


----------

